# التحرش فى الشارع المصرى



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2013)

طبعا لو جيت نزلت صورتين تلاته للتحرش هيتقال عيب
بس اكيد هحتاج الصور دى ع هيئة اجابات لبعض الناس

*-المهم من وجهة نظرك سبب التحرش ايه والعلاج ايه ؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2013)

سبب التحرش الحرمان... و قلت التربيه...و قلت الأدب.


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أغسطس 2013)

والعلاج يا حبو ؟


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

مظبوط زي ما حبو قالت قلة الادب ثم قلة الادب ثم قلة الادب وعدم التربيه
العيال دي انا اسفه في الكلمه دي (صيع ) ومالهمش لاشغله ولا مشغله احسن علاج لهم ان الجيش يلمهم كلهم ويربيهم لانهم مالقوش تربيه من صغرهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

أقولك رأيى 

دا تحرش له هدف __ مش أى عباطة كدة

لأن إحنا لو فكرنا إيه يعنى فكرة التحرش ؟؟ أو بمعنى آخر إيه اللى هيستفاده المتحرش ؟؟

هتلاقى و لا أى إستفادة 

فى الأول كان التحرش مع البنات الغير محجبات ___ و طلع المجتمع ينظر الى المرأة على أنها سبب التحرش

فهى الجميلة ذو الكوارع البيضاء المتختخة 




فعزمت المرأة على الحجاب 




و لكن كان الحجاب مش عاجب المسلمين ( المتشددين ) فالبنطلون مازال محزق و ملزق

فتم التحرش بهن (المحجبات) مرة أخرى 

فغيرت المرأة شكل الحجاب ليكون :






و لكن ما العمل فى الرقبة الناعمة الرفيعة الطرية الموجودة أعلى الصورة
فتم التحرش بهن مرة أخرى

فتغير شكل الحجاب هكذا





إلا أنه لم يعجب المتشددين فهو يظهر المفاتن

فتغير شكل الحجاب ليصبح هكذا






إلا أنه الوجه الجميل و العيون الروعة 
فأصبح الحجاب هكذا






فلم يكتفوا

فإنتقلوا للأطفال فأصبح هكذا










لن يكتفوا حتى يأتى اليوم التى لا تخرج فيه النساء من منازلهن


----------



## اليعازر (9 أغسطس 2013)

أشكرك "مينا" على الموضوع الهام. واتمنى ان يكون بداية لنشاط
 متواصل... 
اود ان اشارك في مداخلة بموضوعك الشيّق ولكن من
 وجهة نظر قد تكون غير مطابقه تماماً للواقع المعاش في مصر.
فأنا متنبه تماماً أن الموضوع يتمحور حول
 " التحرش في الشارع المصري "، ولكنني أحببت
أن أشارك فيه من زاوية التحرش في الشارع اللبناني،
 فربما كان هناك فائدة تُجنى
لو نظرنا الى المشكلة على ضؤ تجربة بظروف مختلفة.

بالعودة إلى الوراء " 30- 40 سنة " 
كان الشارع اللبناني وخصوصاً في المدن
 الكبرى يشهد حالات واضحة من التحرش 
ولكن هذه الحالات اضمحلت لتصبح نادرة 
الحدوث في أيامنا الحاضرة ! فما الذي حدث ؟
 وما هو التغير الذي طرأ على المجتمع لتبدأ
 هذه الظاهرة بالتراجع إلى حد الاختفاء؟

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة أرى أن هناك عدة
 عوامل قد ساهمت في حصر هذه الظاهرة وانتفاء
 موجباتها لدى الشباب اللبناني، لعل من أهمها نظام التعليم المختلط
المتّبع على نطاق واسع في لبنان.
 فالتحرش الجنسي (بالآخر) يمكن أن نعزوه
 إلى جهل المتحرش بالآخر" استناداً إلى ثقافة 
موروثة تعتبره الاضعف" وبالتالي يمكن تفريغ
 الشحنة العدوانية في وجهه الكامنة عن طريق 
"التحرش" والتفنن في تحرشه لفظاً وممارسة..
 وسيذهب قائل الى السؤال عن أهمية 
"نظام التعليم المختلط" في الحد من هذه الآفة الاجتماعية،
 فأقول بأن تواجد الطلاب من الجنسين 
على مقاعد دراسية واحدة منذ نعومة أظفارهم،
 والمشاركة في الانشطة المدرسية المختلفة ،
 يردم الهوة المتسعة بين الجنسين ويقربهم من
 بعضهم البعض بعيداً عن الثقافة الموروثة
 باعتبار الفتاة (الحلقة الاضعف - الاداة الجنسية)
 مما يخلق جواً مختلف ينعكس ايجابياً على تصرفات الشباب في الشارع..

لا بد لي أن أذكر أخيراً "في هذه العجالة"
 بأن ظاهرة التحرش في الشارع اللبناني،
 كانت أكثر ما تكون شراسة وتفنناً في
 المدن الكبرى وبين الشباب المسلم بشكل
 خاص أكثر منه لدى الشباب المسيحي، ولهذا اسبابه المعروفة.

واذا ما كان هناك من أي استفسار أو تساؤل، فسأكون سعيداً في الرد والمشاركة .​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> أقولك رأيى
> 
> دا تحرش له هدف __ مش أى عباطة كدة
> 
> ...


ايرو وفت وكفت الصراحه
شابوه ليكي يابنتي .


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

>


هههههههههههههههه
صح يا ايريني​


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

> "نظام التعليم المختلط" في الحد من هذه الآفة الاجتماعية،
> فأقول بأن تواجد الطلاب من الجنسين
> على مقاعد دراسية واحدة منذ نعومة أظفارهم،
> والمشاركة في الانشطة المدرسية المختلفة ،
> ...



انا اوافق جدا علي راي الاستاذ العازز
من ناحية التعليم المختلط​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
من اسباب التحرش

والعلاج هنا
انهم يحترموا نفسهم شوية بقي
احسن ملوا البلد اوي الصراحه
ولا ايه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
> ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
> من اسباب التحرش
> 
> ...



*و ما هو اللبس الأوفر ؟؟؟


و لو هى لابسة أوفر ____ هل كل الشباب تحرشوا بيها ؟؟؟*


----------



## اليعازر (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
> ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
> من اسباب التحرش
> 
> ...



طبعاً اللبس المحتشم ضروري وواجب ..ولكن هل هو السبب في التحرش؟

الجواب : أكيد لأ. بدليل أن "المتحرشون" لا يوفرون أحد بلباس محتشم
أو بغيره..

الحل برأيي يجب أن ياتي متكاملاً ومن الجذور..الجذور هنا هي جذور
الفكر المستند على الموروث الثقافي / الديني..
الخوف من الآخر هو لُب المشكلة..العدوانية تجاه الآخر تنبع من عدم معرفتي له
والنظرة الدونية له..وهذا ينطبق على المشكلة المطروحة.
الحل بالتقارب والتفهُم..المدرسة هي الحل. قارني بين تصرفات الاولاد المتعودة
على وجود البنات حولها..وبين الاولاد المتربيين على الفصل الجنسي
ستلاحظي الفرق.
الاولاد ضمن البيئة المسيحية متعودين على وجود بنات معاهم على الاقل اثناء القدّاس..الاولاد في البيئة الاسلامية هذا الأمر معدوم والفصل كامل..
لاحظي الفرق ايضاً.
.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ما هو اللبس الأوفر ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> و لو هى لابسة أوفر ____ هل كل الشباب تحرشوا بيها ؟؟؟*


ماهو ياايرو انا مش هعرف احطلك صورة لبنت مأفوره في لبسها لاني هتطرد انا والصورة في التو واللحظةleasantr
انما اللبس الاوفر اما مثلا تلاقي بنت لابسه بنطلون استريتش اللي هو اسمه "سكيني " ده




وعليه مثلا بدي محزق وملزق علي جسمها
وضربه مثلا 2 كيلو ميكب علي وشها ماركة "عبيلو واديلو"
وتنزل الشارع ومحدش يتحرش بيها حتي ولو التحرش هنا عباره عن الفاظ فقط 
ولا ايه رايك؟


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
> ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
> من اسباب التحرش
> 
> ...



سوري يا واثقه انا مش معاكي في النقطه دي لاني ما اعتقدش ان البنات في مصر  بتلبس اوفر وبالذات في الايام دي يعني لبسهم عادي جدا -ولنفرض ان اي بنت لابسه اوفر 
هي حره وليه يتحرشوا بها
السبب ان مافيش عندهم اي اخلاقيات ولا احترام للمرأه
انا بنفسي شفت كتير في بلاد بره البنت تبقي لابسه بلوزه حماله وشورت قصير وبيكون في الشارع شباب مالهمش عدد ولا واحد منهم بيبص عليها ولا تلفت انظارهم لان المرأه بره لها حقوق والكل يحترم حقوقها


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماهو ياايرو انا مش هعرف احطلك صورة لبنت مأفوره في لبسها لاني هتطرد انا والصورة في التو واللحظةleasantr
> انما اللبس الاوفر اما مثلا تلاقي بنت لابسه بنطلون استريتش اللي هو اسمه "سكيني " ده
> 
> 
> ...



عندي سؤال ياواثقه
يعني ربنا كتب علي البنت المصريه انها تعيش في تخلف العمر كله 
ليه ما تمشيش مع الموضه اذا كانت محترمه وبعدين الجينز (skinny legs ) اعتقد انه عادي جدا وبعدين البنات عموما في سن العشرينات يهمهم جدا وضع المكياج وده السن اللي بتحب تظهر انها اجمل بنت في الدنيا - ليه نحرمهم من حقهم في الحياه وهما في عز الشباب - شوفي يا اختي العيب مش علي البنت نهائي العيب علي الشباب اللي معندهوش اخلاقيات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سوري يا ايريني انا مش معاكي في النقطه دي لاني ما اعتقدش ان البنات في مصر  بتلبس اوفر وبالذات في الايام دي يعني لبسهم عادي جدا -ولنفرض ان اي بنت لابسه اوفر
> هي حره وليه يتحرشوا بها
> السبب ان مافيش عندهم اي اخلاقيات ولا احترام للمرأه
> انا بنفسي شفت كتير في بلاد بره البنت تبقي لابسه بلوزه حماله وشورت قصير وبيكون في الشارع شباب مالهمش عدد ولا واحد منهم بيبص عليها ولا تلفت انظارهم لان المرأه بره لها حقوق والكل يحترم حقوقها


طويب مبدائيا كدا انا مش ايرو صباح الفل:smil16:

لا ياتموفه انا اللي مش معاكي
فيه بنات كتير جداا في مصر بتلبس اوفر واوفر جدا كمان واناشوفت ده بعينيا
ليه بقي بيتحرشوا بيها 
لانها بتبقي ملفته جداا للنظر وللاسف بيفكروها من طريقه لبسها انها عامله كدا علشان تتعاكس
ده غير ان احنا مش زي بلاد بررا ابدا وعمرنا ماهنكون زيهم
لان الصح اللي بيحصل في بلاد برا ان كل واحد في حاله انشالله سوري يعني ماشي من غير هدوم
انما في مجتماعنا هنا مفيش الكلام ده
يعني الشباب يلاقوا البنت ماشية متحزقه ومتلزقه ويسكتوا ؟ طب تيجي ازاي دي فهميني ؟
يابنتي لازم يتحرشوا بيها 
سواء بكلمة او بنظره او بأي طريقه 

"انا بتكلم عن نوعيه معينه من البنات علي فكره"

زي مافيه نوعيه معينه من الشباب المعاكسة وداء التحرش ده عندهم مرض يعني ممكن يتحرشوا ببنت لابسه هدوم قمه في الاحترام
ولكن الداء فيهم بيبقي غالب ..


ومتنسيش اني في اول كلامي في الكومنت اللي قبل ده
قولت ان هدوم البنات الأوفر سبب من ضمن اسباب التحرش يعني مش الأفوره في الملابس هي اساس التحرش .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> عندي سؤال ياايريني
> يعني ربنا كتب علي البنت المصريه انها تعيش في تخلف العمر كله
> ليه ما تمشيش مع الموضه اذا كانت محترمه وبعدين الجينز (skinny legs ) اعتقد انه عادي جدا وبعدين البنات عموما في سن العشرينات يهمهم جدا وضع المكياج وده السن اللي بتحب تظهر انها اجمل بنت في الدنيا - ليه نحرمهم من حقهم في الحياه وهما في عز الشباب - شوفي يا اختي العيب مش علي البنت نهائي العيب علي الشباب اللي معندهوش اخلاقيات


والله انا مش ايريني 
بس لو مصممة ماشي هو انا اطول اصلا : ))

لا ربنا مكتبش عالبنت المصريه انها تعيش في تخلف
انما كتب عليها تعيش بما يرضيه وتعمل اللي يليق بيها كابنته من ناحيه طريقه ملابسها وضعها لمكياجها ولكل حاجه في حياتها ..

انا مش ضد الموضه ابدا علي فكره بالعكس
بس احب من الموضه اللي يليق عليا ويليق علي مجتماعنا
انا مش ضد مثلا البنطلون السكيني بس يتلبس عليه حاجه معقوله شوية مينفعش ابقي محزقه فوق وتحت وتقوليلي موضه !!
ومش ضد الميكب ابدا بالعكس انا بحبه
بس ماينفعش اعمل في وشي فرح  الوان واقول موضه !!
المعقول مطلوب برضه
انا بحب جداا البنات اللي بتهتم بنفسها وبتظهر جمالها بس بطريقه رقيقه ومناسبه مش "اوفر"
وهو ده اللي كنت بكلمك عليه في الاول الأفوره اللي ممكن تؤدي الي التحرش


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

> زي مافيه نوعيه معينه من الشباب المعاكسة وداء التحرش ده عندهم مرض يعني ممكن يتحرشوا ببنت لابسه هدوم قمه في الاحترام
> ولكن الداء فيهم بيبقي غالب ..



أهو شوفتي ياواثوقه انتي جبتي خلاصة الموضوع  يعني كل اللي بيعملوه ده بسبب مرض مزمن عندهم يعني المفروض يتعالجوا منه ويسيبوا البنات تلبس اللي يعجبها


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2013)

> والله انا مش ايريني
> بس لو مصممة ماشي هو انا اطول اصلا : ))



سوري ياواثقه يا اختي
انا مش عارفه ليه اسم ايريني معشش في مخي اي واحده قدامي اقولها يا ايريني هههههه اصل انا بحب الاسم ده قوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> أهو شوفتي ياواثوقه انتي جبتي خلاصة الموضوع  يعني كل اللي بيعملوه ده بسبب مرض مزمن عندهم يعني المفروض يتعالجوا منه ويسيبوا البنات تلبس اللي يعجبها


انا قولتك في نوعيه معينه من الشباب ياتموفه عندهم مرض التحرش ده حتي لوو كانت اللي قدامهم ملثمة
بس برضو اما تلاقي بنت ماشيه مأفوره هتلاقي  امة لا اله الا الله بيعكسوها مش النوعيه المريضه دي فقط . فهمتيني ؟

وطبعا هو الموضوع في الاول والاخر وجهات نظر اكيد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماهو ياايرو انا مش هعرف احطلك صورة لبنت مأفوره في لبسها لاني هتطرد انا والصورة في التو واللحظةleasantr
> انما اللبس الاوفر اما مثلا تلاقي بنت لابسه بنطلون استريتش اللي هو اسمه "سكيني " ده
> 
> 
> ...



*ما هى المشكلة فى النسبية 

تعرفى نظرية النسبية ؟؟؟​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
> ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
> من اسباب التحرش
> 
> ...



*هذا عارض المشكلة وليس المشكلة نفسها
مثل الحرارة المرتفعة ليست مرض .... انما عارض لمرض
انا ربيت اولادى الصبيان الثلاثة فى مدارس مختلطة ..... اولاد وبنات .... فنشأوا على أن وجود صداقة مع البنات وضع طبيعى
وايضا البنت عندما تتواجد فى مدرسه مختلطة تنشأ على إنها ليست بحاجة لتتعرى أو تكون كالأراجوز فى ميكياجها كى تلفت انظار الصبيان
وعندما نكون على البحر فى الشواطئ الغير عمومية أو فى حمامات السباحة بالميوهات ولباس البحر لا نجد تصرفات تحرشية 
الجوعان دائما ما يحاول أن يجد ما يسد جوعه ..... سواء كان ولد أو بنت
الأختلاط من الصغر يشبع هذا الجوع للجنس الآخر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> الأختلاط من الصغر يشبع هذا الجوع للجنس الآخر*


 *[FONT=&quot]اتفق مع حضرتك.. فإلى حد كبير الأختلاط فى السن دة ( مع الرقابة ) بيمنع المناظر التى نراها فى الشارع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى ذات الوقت نفتقد الى لفظة الــ " عيب "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الــ " عيب " أختفى من حياتنا وحل محله الحلال والحرام القادم من الشرق السعيد  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى أهتم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بتعبئة المرأة فى اكياس سوداء مثل القمامة تهيم بالقرب منها الحشرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ... " على أيامنا " ...ايام موضة " الخنافس " وتربية الشعر للشباب والسّبسّبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيام ما كان للدولة هيبة وسيمة ...وللقسم ورجال الشرطة طلة وقيمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى كان بيقف ع الناصية يعاكس بنات يتاخد ع القسم يتحلق له " زيرو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى كانت مهانة كبيرة وعقاب رادع ومميت للشاب اللى بيفضل محبوس فى البيت حوالى شهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاية ما يطلع له شعر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة غير أنه أتجرّس فى الشارع والحتة ووسط أهله وجيرانه وبقت سيرته على كل لسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باعتباره واد فلتان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى للأسف بقينا كلنا " زيرو " ..!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2013)

اسباب التحرش كتيرة جدا
الحالة الاقتصادية التى ادات الى عدم الزواج
الربية الخاطئة باعتبار البنت وعاء وليس انسانة لها مشاعر
عدم الدين لات الاتسان المتدين يخاف من الرب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أغسطس 2013)

سيظل فى مقدمة الأسباب قلة الوازع الدينى والذى سببه إهمال الآباء للتربية الدينية لأولادهم 

ثم خلق المراقبة والذى هو أن الله يراك على كل أحوالك وأنك إذا أردت أن تعصاه فاذهب إلى مكان لايراك فيه !

ألا ترى أن امرأة جميلة عرضت ليوسف الصديق قائلة تهيئت لك فافعل ، وقد توفرت له كل الدواعى ليفعل فلم يفعل !


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سيظل فى مقدمة الأسباب قلة الوازع الدينى والذى سببه إهمال الآباء للتربية الدينية لأولادهم
> 
> ثم خلق المراقبة والذى هو أن الله يراك على كل أحوالك وأنك إذا أردت أن تعصاه فاذهب إلى مكان لايراك فيه !
> 
> ألا ترى أن امرأة جميلة عرضت ليوسف الصديق قائلة تهيئت لك فافعل ، وقد توفرت له كل الدواعى ليفعل فلم يفعل !




*لا تقربوا الصلاة ....... 

وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ (يو  17 :  3)
*
تعليقا على توقيعك المدلس

*
بالنسبة لتعليقك
لقد تحول الأهتمام بالدين فى مصر إلى الأهتمام بالمظهر ...... الجلباب .... اللحية ...... الحجاب أو النقاب ......... 
حتى الصلاة والصوم وكافة العبادات الاخرى ..... فقدت جوهرها وتم الابقاء على مظهرها ....
واهملنا جوهر الدين ..... وهو مخافة الله ..... *


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تقربوا الصلاة ....... *
> 
> 
> *تعليقا على توقيعك*


 

جارى الآن تغييره


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا تقربوا الصلاة ....... *
> 
> *وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ (يو 17 : 3)*
> 
> ...


 

متفق معك تماما 

بيد أنه مايجب معرفته أن الإهتمام بالجوهر يستلزم اهتمام بالمظهر 

بمعنى أن الإثنين مقترنين ولايصح فصلهما ​


----------



## oesi no (10 أغسطس 2013)

مين اللى بيتحرش ؟
الاطفال من سن 7 سنين حتى الشيوخ سن 70 سنة 
مين اللى بيتم التحرش بهن ؟
البنات والستات من كل شكل ومن كل لون ومن كلالاتجاهات وبكل الطرق سمعيا ولفظيا وحركيا وبكل الاشكال والالوان اللى تتخيلوهاو اللى متتخيلوهاش 
امتى ابتدى التحرش بالبنات والستات ؟
انا شخصيا راصده من يجى 20 سنه  بحسب عمرى الصغير وان مكانش بالفجاجة دى كانت متدارى شويتين تلاته عن كدة ولكنه كان موجود وبكثرة جوة المحلات والدكاكين والبيوت ومش المشكله ابدا انه انتقل من  الخفاء الى العلن 

التحرش ظاهرة مجتمعيه بحته فى مجتمعنا المصون ومش محتاج حد يتكلم عن الوازع الدين علشان بصراحة يعنى الموضوع اخلاقى بحت 
ايه الحل لمشكله الاخلاق دى وانه التحرش يبتدى يقل 
الموضوع بيبدأ من عند الاهل الغلابه الغير مؤهلين من الاساس لنصح اولادهم انهم ميروحوش الاماكن اللى مشهور عنها انها بتبقى مليئه بالتحرش زى كورنيش النيل والحدائق العامه ( مش كلها ) وطبعا معظم الاطفال اللى بيتحرشوا لا اهلهم بيسألوهم ولو سألوهم  بيكدبوا عليهم او حتى مبيسمعوش الكلام 
تيجى تحلها من ناحية البنات بنصحها انه متروحش للاماكن اللى فيها تحرش زى التحرير وكورنيش النيل ورغم ان البنت عادة بتكدب على اهلها وبتقول هروح اقعد عند صاحبتى ترتانه فى بيتها وبتاخد صاحبتها وتتكل على الله 

يعنى مالهاش حل لا منا ناحية البنت ولا من ناحية الولد ولا وازع دينى ولا نيله سودا دول عاوزين تربيه فكريه تربيه اخلاقيه فان كان الاهل غير مؤهلين لدة والمدارس ان كانوا فى مدارس يعنى مش فاضيين غير للحشو وكل اللى بيشوفوه فى التلفزيون قنوات رقص وقنوات اسفاف وافلام زى عبده موته وقلب الاسد والمجموعه الجديدة من افلام السبكى  هيجيب الاخلاق من مين 
 من ابوه اللى مبتفارقش الشتيمة ولا السيجارة بوقه ولا من امه اللى يمكن تكون بتضرب بانجو من ورا ابوه او حتى قدامه وبرضه الشتيمة ما بتفارقش بوقها 
احنا وصلنا لمرحله من الانحدار الاخلاقى تودى بأى امة لمصيبة سودا 
المشكله دى مالهاش حل غير التعليم الصحيح 
فى اليابان الطفل بيدرس 5 سنين مادة اسمها الطريق الى الاخلاق 
بيتعلم فيها بس 
ازاى يتعامل مع الناس 
واحنا محتاجين 30 سنه علشان نخلق جيل نضيف بس نبدأ من دلوقتى نعلم الناس الاخلاق .... ده ان كان احنا عندنا اخلاق 
الحلول المؤقته من وجهه نظرى  والمطروحة فى السنين القليله الجاية :-

-دور أمنى :احكام قبضة الامن  على الاماكن المعروف عنها انه نسبه التحرش فيها عاليه مش معقوله مجموعه من الاطفال المتشردين سن 12 و 13 سنه عددهم 8 -9 ماشيين ورا 3 4 بنات على كورنيش مطلوب من عسكرى داخليه واحد ممعهوش اى حاجة انه يمنعهم من التحرش بالبنات 
والطفل اللى يتمسك متحرش يترمى فى الاحداث 

-دور تربوى : مادة اساسيه فى المدارس تضاف الى المجموع فى كل مراحل التعليم الاساسى ابتدائى واعدادى  تعلم الناس الاخلاق وطريقة التعامل مع الناس والى يصح والى ميصحش من منظور اخلاقى بحت ومش من منظور دينى نهائيا احنا عاوزين نخلق جيل محترم مش عاوزين نخلق جيل نصه محترم والنص التانى متطرف 

- دور اسرى : ازرعوا فى اولادكم الاخلاق والقيم من دلوقتى اقعدوا واتناقشوا معاهم كل يوم ربع ساعه نص ساعه 10 دقايق بس الاستمرار فى النصح والارشاد بشكل نضيف مش بالعصايه والكرباج والزعيق ابدأوا صفحة جديدة مع نفسكم ومع اولادكم صفحة نحس فيها كلنا اننا بنى ادمين مش حيوانات


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أغسطس 2013)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> متفق معك تماما
> 
> بيد أنه مايجب معرفته أن الإهتمام بالجوهر يستلزم اهتمام بالمظهر
> 
> بمعنى أن الإثنين مقترنين ولايصح فصلهما ​



*من الذى يؤدى إلى الآخر ....؟؟؟
هل الجوهر يؤدى إلى المظهر ...؟؟؟ أم العكس ....
الصلاة بدون مخافة الله ....ما قيمتها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الصوم بدون مخافة الله ..... ما قيمته ..؟؟؟
الحج بدون مخافة الله ...... ما قيمته ...؟؟؟
الزكاة بدون مخافة الله ..... ما قيمتها ..؟؟

قيمتهم جميعهاً صفر .... بدون مخافة الله
وعلى فكرة .... الكلام هنا على المسلمين والمسيحيين .... لكنى اتكلم بتعبيرات تتوافق مع إيمانك *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هى المشكلة فى النسبية
> 
> تعرفى نظرية النسبية ؟؟؟​*


لا انا اخر نظريتين حضرتهم كانوا
نظرية الجوافه بتاعة الهام شاهين
ونظرية عمتي بتاعة حسن الرداد :smile02

لا ياايريني مش عارفه ايه هي نظرية النسبية 
وياريت لو عندك وقت ابقي اشرحهالي .




> *الجوعان دائما ما يحاول أن يجد ما يسد جوعه ..... سواء كان ولد أو بنت
> الأختلاط من الصغر يشبع هذا الجوع للجنس الآخر*


كلام حضرتك صح استاذي صوت صارخ
ويمكن  كمان كلام حضرتك ينطبق علي المقوله اللي بتقول ان" الممنوع مرغوب" .


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

سؤالك حلو يا مينا 
اعتقد الموضوع ده اتكلمنا فيه كتير ومقدرناش نوصل لحل 
الموضوع ده كل واحد بيشوفه من زاوية خاصة 
لو بصينا للموضوع بنظرة عامة 
هنلاقى انه سببه حاجات كتير جدا 
انا مش مع رأى الناس اللى بتقول البنت لبسها هو السبب 
لاياما ناس كتير وبنات لبسها محترم جدا وبرضوا بتتعرض للتحرش 
ومنهم اللى بتقى لبسة عباية وحجاب يعنى العيب مش فى البنت 
العيب فى الشاب نفسه وتفكيره وتربيته والبيئة اللى نشأ فيها 
يعنى اللى بيقوموا بالتحرش شبابا او اطفال مستواهم الاجتماعى  والتعليمى منحضر 
مشوفتش مرة شاب متعلم بيتحرش ببنت 
يعنى المشكلة اولا فى التربية ثانيا فى التعليم ثالثا فى البيئة المحيطة 
مش هقولك بقى ظروف البلد ولا البطالة ولا ولا لان ده كله مش مبرر ان الشاب يعمل كدا 
الحل بقى من وجهة نظرى انه صعب جدا 
ليه بقى 
مش معقول هتمنع البنت من النزول فى الشارع 
الحل  ان المجتمع يتغير بنسبة 360 درجة وده طبعا مستحيل 

​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 أغسطس 2013)

متابع ولى رأى مطول لما احس ان الموضوع وصل لاخره


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انا اخر نظريتين حضرتهم كانوا
> نظرية الجوافه بتاعة الهام شاهين
> ونظرية عمتي بتاعة حسن الرداد :smile02
> 
> ...


*
أقولك يا ستى يعنى إيه نسبية 

النسبية ديه يعنى بسط / مقام

كل ما قيمة المقام تقل ______________ قيمة (البسط / المقام ) تزيد

و العكس صحيح 

يعنى

لو قيمة المقام زادت ______________ قيمة (البسط / المقام ) تقل

تمام كدة؟؟؟

إلا فى حالتين و هى إن البسط أو المقام = 0 أو ما لا نهاية

خلينا فى الحالات الطبيعية

إحنا هنخلى البسط ثابت و لنفرض البسط = 1

و مرة هتحطى المقام ب 1 و مرة تانية هتحطى المقام ب 10

هتبقى قيمة البسط على المقام بكام ؟؟

مرة هتبقى 1/1 =  100% 

و مرة هتبقى 10/1 =  10%

صح ؟؟

طيب أنا هفرض إن الموضة - البنطلون السكينى - هى البسط ( و إن كنا فرضناها ثابتة و لكنها فى الحقيقة تتغير لكن تغيرها محدود )

يتبقى لنا المقام 

لو المقام هو هو نفس البسط ___ هيبقى الناس كلها 1/1 =  100%

لكن لو المقام إتغير و بقيت المقارنة مع المنتقبات ___ هيبقى قيمة الناس العادية 10/1 = 10%






مع إن لبس المنتقبات دا فى الأصل لبس الزانيات 

بس معلش الآية إتقلبت دلوقتى

مهما تلبسى من حشمة هتحسى إنك مش محتشمة 

وصلت ؟؟

و لا باين عليا بوظتها أكتر ؟؟؟*


----------



## girgis2 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*التعليق ده قريته في الفيس وعجبني جداً

بس فين الإرادة السياسية اللي هتعمل ده:

*


> علاج  التحرش يكمن في اعلان عقاب و مشروع المزارع الصحراوية .. سيارات نقل في  الاماكن الحيوية في الاعياد و تواجد أمني بسيط و موزع جيدا ... اي متحرش من  سن 10 سنوات يتم القبض عليه و ترحيله فورا الي مزرعة في قلب الصحراء تحت  قيادة عسكرية بمثابة سجن مفتوح لمدة سنة  كاملة بدون زيارات أو مميزات و يعمل في الارض مجانا مقابل غذاؤه فقط ..ثم  يعود من جديد الي دراسته و أهله او إذا عجبه الوضع يستمر في المزرعة مقابل  أجر و أجازة شهرية .........نستفيد عمالة مجانية + زيادة المساحة الزراعية  في وقت قياسي + القضاء علي التحرش فورا .. بالطبع المزارع الصحراوية ستكون  تحت قيادة عسكرية و اشراف طبي .. و سوف يتم غرس مفاهيم دينية و اجتماعية  حقيقية في الاولاد المقبوض عليهم ليتم تأهيله ليكون رجلا حقيقيا ... و  أعتقد أن الأهالي الذين يتخلصون من أولادهم في الأعياد باطلاقهم في الشوارع  سيفكرون الف مرة قبل ذلك و سيقومون بدورهم من أجل تربية أفضل بالتأكيد


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

لو التحرش سببه الفقر ليه دكتور جامعي يتحرش ؟ 
 طب لو التحرش سببه لبس البنات ليه بتتحرش ببنت لابسه محترم ؟ 
 طب لو التحرش سببه ظهور مفاتن البنت والميكاب ليه بتتحرش ببنت عندها 10 سنين ؟ 
 المبدأ مبيتجزأش انت متحرش إذا انت حيوان




​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال حلوو
انا طبعا على قد حالاتي و مش دارسة بس هشارك باللي انا شايفاه 


هبتدي الاول خالص بحاجة بابا دايما يحكيلي عليها 
بابا دايما لما يجي يفتكر حاجة حلوة يقولللي ايام الستينات 

يحكيلي و يقوللي ان ايام الستينات كانت البنت تخرج بالميني جيب و الميكرو جيب 
و ماحدش كان بيبص على حد و لا كنا نسمع كلمة تحرش دي ولا نعرف معناها 

اجي لنقطة كمان لو اي حد نزل مصر الجديدة او  مدينو نصر هيلاقي بنات كتيير
نازلة بالمحزق و الملزق و الكات اللي بتقول عليه واثقة و ماحدش بردو بيبوصلها 

البلاد الاوروبية البنات كلها بتلبس اللي هي عايزاه و بردو ماحدش بيبص عليها
و لا في حاجة تسمها تحرش 

طيب تمام يبقى ايه بقى اسباب التحرش ؟؟؟

مرة كنت بتفرج على التلفزيون و في شخص كان ف برنامج ما 
و المذيعة بتسألو و بتقولوا امتى ذاد التحرش ؟؟؟؟
قالها .. لما الستات ابتدت تتغطى 

الرد ده طبعا معلق معايا اووووي 
و لو نفتكر للي بيقولوا ان لبس البنت سبب ف التحرش بيها 
نذكر افغانستان اللي مافيش ست فيها مش منقبة 
و هي مترتبة الاولى على العالم ف التحرش 

طيب ايه اللي غير مصر من ايام الستينات للايام اللي احنا بنشوفها دلوقتي 

ابتدى الرجالة يسافروا السعودية و ما الي ذلك و يرجعوا لمصر بالافكار الوهابية 
اللي بتقول 
ان المراة عورة 
كل حاجة فيها عورة 
لازم تتغطى 
و ابتدت الخطوات اللي كتبتها ايريني تحصل 

و مع الافكار دي التعليم فضل ينحدر اكتر و اكتر 
و التوعية بقت صفر على الشمال 
و الاحوال الاقتصادية بقت ذي الذفت 

ابتدى الشاب من دول مش لاقي شغل و اكيد مش عارف يرتبط او يتجوز 
الاخلاق و القيم ابتدت تنهار و كل حاجة بقت عادي و اشطة 
و التعليم بقى اقل ما يمكن ان يوصف 

بيتهيألي مثل مصر الجديدة ده حاجة مهمة اووووي ليه 
ف المناطق دي بتلاقي الشاب 
اول حاجة متعلم ف مدارس نضيفة و مختلطة 
مش شايف البنت بالنسباله كائن مبهم مايعرفش عنه حاجة غير هو كائن درجة تانية 
و كل حاجة فيه عورة 

اهله مربينه و فيه نسبة توعية كويسة جدا ليه 
و طبعا المستوى المادي مستريح 

يبقى انا التحرش بالنسبالي ابتدى 
بالافكار الغريبة اللي دخلت مصر 
التعليم و التوعية اللي انحدروا 
و الاقتصاد اللي خلى شباب الزمن ده بجد غلبان و لا حولة و لا قوة ليه 
المرأة اللي حقوقها مهدورة لان لو في قوانين ذي برة بتقول ان التحرش بالنظرة بس جريمة بيعاقب عليها القانون 
و الاخيرة خلط كل حاجة بالدين و الحرام و الحلال 
مش ده تصررف قانوني او غير قانوني 

اما حل بقى مشكلة التحرش بالنسبالي ف 
التعليم ثم التعليم ثم التعليم 
توعية 
حل مشكلة الاقتصاد و البطالة 
قوانين صارمة جدا جدا 

انا طولت بقى و بردو الجملة هتفضل معلقة معايا 
ان التحرش ذاد لما الستات ابتدت تتغطى 

موضوع حلو بجد و مستنية بقية المشاركات اللي اكيد هستفيد منها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أغسطس 2013)

دلوقتئ على أون تى فى حلقه رهيبه عن مشكله التحرش .. بس فات منها جزء كبير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

دلوقتئ على أون تى فى حلقه رهيبه عن مشكله التحرش .. بس فات منها جزء كبير

هشوفها ف الاعادة اكيييييييد ميرسي حبو
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي و يفرح قلبك


----------



## أَمَة (13 أغسطس 2013)

في رأيي الشخصي الذي يحمل الخطأ والصواب، جميع الأسباب المذكورة في المشاركات السابقة هي ليست جذر *مرض التحرش* بل فروعه الظاهرة على السطح. 

*الثقافة الشعبية المتندية *(low class culture)  -بغض النظر عن المستوى التعليمي_ هي البذرة المغروسة التي تحولت الى *جذرا قويا مغروسا في عمق النفس* لا يمكن إقتلاعه إلا بفكر جديد يبدأ مع الأجيال الجديدة سواء في المدرسة وفي البيت.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> دلوقتئ على أون تى فى حلقه رهيبه عن مشكله التحرش .. بس فات منها جزء كبير
> 
> هشوفها ف الاعادة اكيييييييد ميرسي حبو
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي و يفرح قلبك


شوفتى الحلقه يا موكى؟؟
عجبنى جزء لما بيسئلوا هل الراجل بيحس السيده بتعانى من ايه لما بتتعرض للتحرش او المضايقه ---
المهم فى الاخر وصلوا لمتطوع راجل شاب عنده استعداد يعمل التجربه و لبس لبس بنت و عملوا له مكياج و باروكه وظبتوا و كانوا بيصورواه من بعيد و حطين سماعات رقابه فى لبسه بترصد الكلام-- كم المعاكسات كان رهيييب-- رجع و خفف الميكب-- بردوا معاكسات-- رجع و غير الطقم و لبس حجاب-- معاكسات رهيييبه و واحد جنبه ماشى عامل نفسه بيتكلم و عمال يقول ايوا هما اربع خمس ايام و هتئبض من الراجل العربى ده 3 الف جنيه و بيبص للولد المحجب هههههههه
و شويه عربيه جيب عماله تقف له على جنب عايزاه يركب و هو عمال يسرع فى المشيه ..
الراجل بعد كدا قال رائيه و إحساسه 
بس تجربه عجبتنى


----------



## تيمو (3 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس برضو ياجماعه مننساش
> ان اللبس الاوفر لبعض البنات هو سبب كبير
> من اسباب التحرش
> 
> ...



أوعك تزعلي يا واثقة، بس تبرير التحرّش بهذه الصورة هو أحد أسباب التحرّش ... لمّا الشب يتحرش ويلاقي إنو المجتمع يدافع عنو ، معناتو لن يجد نفسه أن قام بفعل مشين ... 

أحد أسباب التحرّش أن المجتمع ما زال يعتقد أن اللباس دليل العفة والإحتشام (فاكر الموضوع إياه  ) اللباس لم ولن يكون المشكلة، فالمسيح قال ببساطة أن المشكلة في الناظر وليس في المنظور عليها بمعنى أن المشكلة في عقلية الرجل وليس لباس المرأة أياً كان ...


----------

